# Can anyone help us in Angeles City? (internet cafe and overall wifi service)



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

We are somewhat stranded in Angeles City on Ponce St. not far from Fields Ave. Our arbnb host has no hot water, no a/c and bugs. The wifi is not good at all. On my laptop I see 4-5 bars for internet strength and it's usually on one and sometimes two bars. We need internet cafe so we can go to airbnb and find another host. This wifi in the apartment won't load the airbnb page. The owner is in Alabama USA and says wifi signal they do not control and refuses a refund for three days 
because they say the wifi was free" and we should not have any claims about it working. it could cut off while I'm typing this. I went to KFC, MCD, BK and a couple other fast food and none have wifi which is a total surprise. I set our at 6am and walking and using jeepnee for 2+ hours. Internet cafe is not common here as far as the language. I'm not that far from SM Clark and not that far from Marqee Mall. The only restaurant we have not tried for internet is P. Hut. Do you think they may have wifi as a courtesy to their customers?

Thanks here at 8:30am Angeles City


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

You can buy load "everywhere" which can be used for internet at your mobile. For laptop you need equipment too, if you dont have it allready, and get a simcard to it.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Why not go to hotel and stay for night. Least you will get WiFi, hot water and aircon. You can then plan your next move!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well said Lunkan, you beat me to it, Get a Smart or Globe sim and load data, connect to your laptop with your hotspot.
Agree mags, If I was in a dive I would move.
To the OP? You didn't check out the facilities and pics before you booked?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Yes I checked everything with the host. No a/c and they had hot water stated but they don't. 
My phone can not be used to connect to my laptop. I need basic wifi that works. We are at a stage where our phone is used for phone calls and text messages and nothing else. 

*We need an internet cafe at the moment. *

Anyone in USA - we are on EBT so hotel is not possible.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I gather you don't have a smart phone? How are you sending to this site if you don't have internet?
Excuse my ignorance Danward, what is EBT?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

EBT is US Government food stamps for low income people, My income is under $15,000 per year. We have always used Home Stay or Airbnb with no wifi issues in countries like Armenia, Qautemala, Vietnam and Indonesia. In those places all western fast food places had wifi. I'm told in this country no restaurants have wifi. No problem but it is a great way to get customers into your restaurant. My phone is Motorola e5 and is internet capable with adequate wifi connection. I posted here from our laptop computer which works fine as long as we have power outlet to plug it in and charge the battery. I'm in an internet cafe now at some print shop. They close 6pm and we need internet access by the laptop from 9pm local to around 1am. And of course during the day too. I have been given two locations for internet cafe but they both close 6pm. I can hope Pizza Hut at SM Clark or Marqee Malls has wifi for their customers. 

We are trying to find a better Airbnb host but with no internet at the apartment we could not connect with any website. The wifi is maybe a 2 on a scale of 1-10. I tried to post here earlier and in the middle of the message the internet went dead. No connection.Thanks


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

We are trying to find a better Airbnb host but with no internet at the apartment we could not connect with any website. The wifi is maybe a 2 on a scale of 1-10. I tried to post here earlier and in the middle of the message the internet went dead. No connection.Thanks
[/QUOTE]

Walk down to Tequila Reef restaurant (corner of A.Santos/Real St...off Walking Street). Ask if the manager is there, and he is a fine (North American) guy, who I'm sure will help and advise you. Great restaurant too.
You could also ask in Margarita Station, on Fields. Again, very friendly and knowledgable American owner.

The small shops opposite Margarita Station on Fields, will sell you a local sim, and set it up for you, for wifi, for very small cost. Most hotels and restos there have free wifi, if you ask.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Very sad to hear your predicament Dan. Starbucks have free wifi, we use used to when I lived in Manila 10 years ago.
I don't know your phone or model but you say its internet capable (as it's working now) and you say you have internet for your laptop,,,,, are you connected to your phone? If not go to settings on your phone and turn on hotspot, go to your laptop and search connections and simply enable the hotspot connection then all you need is power for your laptop.
Only a suggestion and do it from time to time here when my internet goes out.

Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Danward, wouldn't the coffee shops have internet?


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

grahamw57 said:


> We are trying to find a better Airbnb host but with no internet at the apartment we could not connect with any website. The wifi is maybe a 2 on a scale of 1-10. I tried to post here earlier and in the middle of the message the internet went dead. No connection.Thanks


Walk down to Tequila Reef restaurant (corner of A.Santos/Real St...off Walking Street). Ask if the manager is there, and he is a fine (North American) guy, who I'm sure will help and advise you. Great restaurant too.
You could also ask in Margarita Station, on Fields. Again, very friendly and knowledgable American owner.

The small shops opposite Margarita Station on Fields, will sell you a local sim, and set it up for you, for wifi, for very small cost. Most hotels and restos there have free wifi, if you ask.
[/QUOTE]

I walked Fields from Hwy 2 to Natalia Hotel and back and never saw Margarita Station. I'll find it on a Google map and take notes. Also map to locate Real St which could be Rizal? Or reee as in *Re*nee and Al as in the name Alfred.
Our phone can not be used as a hotspot due to the cost. As far as naysayers our round trip fare to Guatemala was $175.00.
Phone is for phone calls and text.
Computer is for internet.

I have not tried coffee shops and without some purchase they may not let us. This internet cafe here is under 50 pesos for an hour.

I'll look for another host as the room we have bugs crawling on the laptop and table. The host is playing keep away games.

Again our computer is for internet. Phone is for phone calls and text.

Once we get a sim card for our KATA phone.
The KATA is reliable for phone calls and text, sim card creates a maximum cost. We have roaming on our Motorola e5 phone but the cost per minute for calls it very high.

I'll try Pizza Hut at both malls to see if they have wifi as a courtesy for their customers.

Oh a bug is walking on the screen here at the cafe. Same type bugs in our host room. 

Note: The host says their ability to provide wifi is "city wide" and everyone has 1-2 bars of signal on the 5 bar icon. The internet at this cafe is very fast so it's not the whole town it's the host location.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Danward, the phone internet load is only 50 pesos and good for 3 days, but you need the SIM card, Globe or PLDT, that's also real cheap but you say your Government phone won't work?

We should have warned you that the Philippines mainly uses smartphones for everything, the Laptop wouldn't be the best choice for tourists here as a means of communication, good luck!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hear you Don and yes perhaps time to,,,,, as my dear old father always said? "God helps those that help themselves".

I have been to dozens of countries over the years and always make sure that where I land/going to have all the amenities that I want or no point going. Pay more maybe but I never Had to complain or ask for help on any expat furum with my travels, all sorted before I got on the plane.

The Philippines while reasonable to live here is not the cheapest place in the world to live, especially on a pension/tight budget, most expats live here because of partners and family ties.

I just see the OP retaliating because of his buget, go figure. My phone gives me internet connection to my laptop and when I need it is simply 50 pesos for 1 gig for 3 days.

But a local sim card OP. You will save lots of money.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> Danward, the phone internet load is only 50 pesos and good for 3 days, but you need the SIM card, Globe or PLDT, that's also real cheap but you say your Government phone won't work?
> 
> We should have warned you that the Philippines mainly uses smartphones for everything, the Laptop wouldn't bethe best choice for tourists, good luck!


We have three phones. The two we have with us is the KATA for phone calls and text. Also a paid phone through USA Consumer Cellular with international roaming but the cost is high for phone calls. I'd have to check their website on cost for data - internet. The internet cafe is fine but they close early.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Mark, he is connected to the internet now. Read all the suggestions and advice from members on this forum and still complains.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

bigpearl said:


> Hear you Don and yes perhaps time to,,,,, as my dear old father always said? "God helps those that help themselves".
> 
> I have been to dozens of countries over the years and always make sure that where I land/going to have all the amenities that I want or no point going. Pay more maybe but I never Had to complain or ask for help on any expat furum with my travels, all sorted before I got on the plane.
> 
> ...


What kind of phone do you have and what is your budget for the phone which is not a phone you bought here in Manila?


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

_I walked Fields from Hwy 2 to Natalia Hotel and back and never saw Margarita Station. I'll find it on a Google map and take notes. Also map to locate Real St which could be Rizal? Or reee as in *Re*nee and Al as in the name Alfred._

Definitely Real Street....and 20 yds from Kokomos.... all on google (Balibago,Angeles City) map. Ask anyone passing by you. Very well known locations...which are marked on the maps (as is Margarita Station, which is close to JJ Supermart on Fields Ave).
.








Angeles · Pampanga, Philippines


Pampanga, Philippines




goo.gl


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

bigpearl said:


> HaHa. Scrooge? Penny pinching? Go buy a local sim card at the 7/11 store, 50 pesos and has some texts, calls and data, load it again at the 7/11 and get on with your vacation. Wow, from a person that has been to many countries you seem to know little about the way of the world, sorry to be honest.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


This the first first third world country out of several with no wifi at all western restaurants. That is something we did not plan for. We'll have to assume none for our next trip.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

grahamw57 said:


> _I walked Fields from Hwy 2 to Natalia Hotel and back and never saw Margarita Station. I'll find it on a Google map and take notes. Also map to locate Real St which could be Rizal? Or reee as in *Re*nee and Al as in the name Alfred._
> 
> Definitely Real Street....and 20 yds from Kokomos.... all on google (Balibago,Angeles City) map. Ask anyone passing by you. Very well known locations...which are marked on the maps (as is Margarita Station, which is close to JJ Supermart on Fields Ave).
> .
> ...


Will do. Thanks!


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Not quite sure why everyone seems to be turning on this guy. Does not create a good impression for the forum, I'd have thought.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

DonAndAbby said:


> You probably are not familiar with the food stamp programs in the U.S. It is taxpayer funded to provide very low income families with a means to afford basic food needs for their families. It is not a program for people with incomes over X and not a program for people with assets. It is not a program that allows people to save their money on food to finance overseas trips.
> 
> I'm a taxpayer. I don't want to pay for his travels. The U.S. is full of people trying to cheat the system and he appears to be one of them. He is a criminal if he is illegally obtaining benefits by lying about income or assets.
> 
> Again, I'm happy to be proven wrong on this.


[/QUOTE]

Why can't someone take trips with monthly income of $1321? My house is paid for as is the 1990 car.

I'm not sure how to have a conversation about that. It sure can't be on a forum. We get earned social security benefits of under $15K a year because we worked for over 40 years to get it and no pension. EBT is $15 per month based on our income. We do odd jobs with a truck and sell junk on Ebay. *What do you not understand? *The trip here has cost me so far $1215 for the ticket and parking when we get home is $10 a day = $200. The room was going to be $280 for the 20 days. That cost will be paid back from our monthly income. We have an access loan at a credit union and borrow for trips and pay back out of monthly income. Middle income people would never understand it, because they don't live that way and we do.

You are accepting government assistance.
......................FALSE I am getting social security benefits I earned over a working life time of work.

food stamps, and if you are receiving food stamps.
.....................I get $15 per month because it is solely based on income which is $1321 per month. You do the math it is just under $15K.

you are probably receiving other government assistance.
.......................FALSE I am not eligible for any other assistance.

I assume you don't live in the USA and have zero knowledge about any of it due to your own income sources.
That's not my problem it's yours.

Please post your total income sources etc.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Wowsers..... And  apologies to our new expat friend Danward, it was a misunderstanding and so thread is closed for now unless Danward wants it opened up again.

Stuff happens let's forgive all around.


----------

